# Humax Series 2... what do i do with it?



## 801 (Feb 3, 2007)

hello everyone

i have a Humax TiVo Series 2 with a lifetime subscription, but we pretty much abandoned it when the tv signals went digital. soon after that, we got a TiVo HD XL with a lifetime subscription. so the question is: what can i do with the old S2 unit? is there any resale value left, considering the subscription? actually, i dont even remember now if we were able to transfer the subscription to the HD XL. either way, i have an old unit that is only collecting dust. is there a trade-in program where i can trade in both units for a Premiere model? 

also, if i am able to sell the S2 to someone, what steps do i need to take to wipe any personal info from it (that may be associated with the subscription/serial numbers/warranty info or whatnot)?

thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

801 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i have a Humax TiVo Series 2 with a lifetime subscription, but we pretty much abandoned it when the tv signals went digital. soon after that, we got a TiVo HD XL with a lifetime subscription. so the question is: what can i do with the old S2 unit? is there any resale value left, considering the subscription? actually, i dont even remember now if we were able to transfer the subscription to the HD XL. either way, i have an old unit that is only collecting dust. is there a trade-in program where i can trade in both units for a Premiere model?
> 
> ...


If someone gets the TiVo Service Number they can check with TiVo to confirm the lifetime sub and when it was activated, but TiVo won't tell them who owned it, or where they lived, or any of that.

If you do a clear and delete everything so that it goes straight to Begin Guided Setup when booted up, that should prevent anyone getting anything off of it (not that I think there'd be anything to get off of it), unless they're knowledgeable enough to hook the hard drive up to a computer and decipher all of the various file formats on there, including the proprietary TiVo stuff, in which case they probably know enough to "hack" you without ever touching your TiVo.

Google "site:craigslist.org tivo" and see what others are selling these for around the country, with and without lifetime, and then check eBay and see if anybody's actually selling these with lifetime for what they're asking and figure out what you consider a fair price, then see if you feel like going to the trouble of selling it on eBay or Craigslist, or if you just want to let me PayPal you the cost to mail it to me.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I want to be................your *sledgehammer*!


----------



## 801 (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for the info unitron.
does the S2 unit have any actually use still, though? i mean since it's only an analog recorder, its virtually useless these days, right? or are there still people out there using them for other reasons? like a media box, or hacking experiments, or other non-official usage?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

801 said:


> thanks for the info unitron.
> does the S2 unit have any actually use still, though? i mean since it's only an analog recorder, its virtually useless these days, right? or are there still people out there using them for other reasons? like a media box, or hacking experiments, or other non-official usage?


I'll be more than happy to either hook it up to our analog cable system or attach a USB wireless adapter and use it where there isn't a cable outlet to copy shows copied from our other TiVos to the computer running TiVo Desktop so I can get stuff watched up while I'm doing something else in the kitchen or the shop or wherever, neither of which violate TiVo's Terms and Conditions.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

801 said:


> thanks for the info unitron.
> does the S2 unit have any actually use still, though? i mean since it's only an analog recorder, its virtually useless these days, right? or are there still people out there using them for other reasons? like a media box, or hacking experiments, or other non-official usage?


Just hook it up to a standard cable box or satellite receiver and it will still get everything. Most Series 2s can also use a digital television converter and an antenna to get OTA.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If you intend on buying another TiVo at some point you might want to keep it on your account so you qualify for MSD. If you paid $299 for lifetime on your TiVo HD XL that was a MSD rate and that unit would not be a qualifying unit for future MSDs. 

Good Luck,


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'd definitely take it off your hands.. I record off of analog stations (sometimes as "backup" recordings in case of digital artifacts).


----------



## mgrady (May 24, 2003)

This is the only 'good' model if you're using OTA and Dish. There is nothing else from TiVo that works with these two programming sources.

Just do a full reset and you're clean. Bundle it with an OTA digital adapter box, and you've got something worth a little sumpen / sumpen to the right buyer. (If you want to make the most of it.)


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

PM sent...

BTW, which model is it? 40 hour? 80 hour? With/without DVD recorder? (think Humax made 4 different S2 models)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mgrady said:


> This is the only 'good' model if you're using OTA and Dish. There is nothing else from TiVo that works with these two programming sources.
> 
> Just do a full reset and you're clean. Bundle it with an OTA digital adapter box, and you've got something worth a little sumpen / sumpen to the right buyer. (If you want to make the most of it.)


As far as I know a Series 2 can only control 1 STB at a time.

When OTA was analog you could set it up to record from either OTA (through a coax input & the internal OTA analog tuner) and from a Satellite STB. But when OTA went digital you could not control the Satellite STB and the OTA digital converter with the TiVo, at the same time.

A series 2 has value if someone still has a Standard def TV. A single tuner Humux Series 2 will control a cable STB, Satellite STB, or an OTA digital converter box just fine. They may also be usable with a smaller HD TV but in my opinion once you have a larger HD TV the Series 2 picture just isn't good enough to bother with. I used mine for awhile but really didn't enjoy watching stuff much with the Series 2.

Thanks,

Thanks,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Almost any Series 2 can be set up for two source boxes at a time, but use only one at a time. The exception is the Series 2 DT, and models on TiVo Basic subscription. Series 1s can the same, except they cannot be set for OTA boxes.


----------



## Dan Lewis (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anybody know a service, individual or a website that offers step by step on reprogramming a series 2 machine?
I understand one has to void warranty and replace the old OS with a new one (probably of Linux origin). I want to do that. 
I don't want to sell. I just want to hack my old Series 2 machine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan Lewis said:


> Does anybody know a service, individual or a website that offers step by step on reprogramming a series 2 machine?
> I understand one has to void warranty and replace the old OS with a new one (probably of Linux origin). I want to do that.
> I don't want to sell. I just want to hack my old Series 2 machine.


A TiVo is computer-ish, it's PC-ish, it uses some of the same stuff as a PC, but a TiVo is not a PC, it's an appliance, which is controlled by a combination of open source and proprietary software. Some of the hardware-the integrated circuits- are "off the shelf" type items, and you can dig up documentation on them, but some of the ICs are proprietary as well.

It's an appliance designed to work in conjunction with the TiVo Service, for which you pay some sort of subscription fee. It's also designed to not work without the TiVo Service.

The TiVo Service is a combination of the program guide info, a license to use the proprietary TiVo software and hardware, and regular contact between the TiVo and the servers at TiVo, Inc.

Anything that you want a TiVo to do that does not involve the TiVo Service will be much more easily achieved with some other device or devices.

Any discussion of how to get a TiVo to function as a TiVo without legal access to the TiVo Service (subscription being paid for monthly or yearly or tri-yearly, or a lifetime sub already paid for, or some sort of subscription that TiVo granted for promotional purposes) is considered "Theft of Service", and we don't allow talk about how to do that here.

1. It's not legal.

2. If it were widely successful it would hurt TiVo financially enough that there would no longer be a TiVo, Inc., and therefore no longer be a TiVo Service, just like if everybody got cable or satellite for free, they'd soon go out of business.

3. We'd like to remain on good terms with TiVo (the company).

4. It's really just not practical.

5. It's really just not practical.

6. It's really just not practical.

So "hacking" really involves making a TiVo, if not a Super-TiVo, then a slightly enhanced TiVo, one that can do a few extra things while still being a TiVo.

What's the model number of your Series 2 and do you currently have any sort of subscription on it?


----------



## Dan Lewis (Sep 8, 2017)

I have 3 HUMAX DRT400F, and one TiVo TCD540080
I haven't used them in several years. I feel sure I have no subscription with TiVo. I'm not interested in paying any form of monthly subscription fee. I do not have cable.

I've emailed TiVo about my goal. I suggested to them that they could make unrealized profits from helping me and others reach their goal of having a non-phone linked device. Thus far, I've only gotten a very general response; nothing to go on, one way or the other.

The boxes are mine. I'm not interested in stealing anything from TiVo. 
I simply want the boxes to record OTA antenna signals (using suitable adapter boxes). 
Right now, the boxes are collecting dust. 
I cut the cable cord some years ago and will not be going back until/unless the cable industry makes very major changes in pricing, etc. I don't see that happening in my lifetime. 

I know that TiVo boxes have been hacked to do what I would want it to do. That's what I want for my boxes. I don't care about warranties, etc.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You are not going to find what you are looking for on these forums. Plus anyone spending even 5 minutes of their time trying to write an alternative operating system for a Series 2 or to hack a Series 2's software is nuts.

If you want a functioning OTA DVR buy one, there are plenty of options some of them are pretty cheap including used, various non-TiVo DVRs, and the current Roamio OTA still being sold new with lifetime service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan Lewis said:


> I have 3 HUMAX DRT400F, and one TiVo TCD540080
> I haven't used them in several years. I feel sure I have no subscription with TiVo. I'm not interested in paying any form of monthly subscription fee. I do not have cable.
> 
> I've emailed TiVo about my goal. I suggested to them that they could make unrealized profits from helping me and others reach their goal of having a non-phone linked device. Thus far, I've only gotten a very general response; nothing to go on, one way or the other.
> ...


What would TiVo get out of this, so as to cooperate, apart from the loss of potential future sales as well as potential headache? I'm surprised that TiVo did not respond that it does not support or allow the hacking of its boxes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Being able to record is part of the TiVo Service, which you apparently do not have on any of these units, although go into Messages & Settings, Account & System Information, System Information, and see if any say

TiVo Account Status: 5: Product Lifetime Service

just in case.

If your units say

3: Account In Good Standing

that will no doubt change if they ever connect with the TiVo servers again and are advised of their current status.

Since it's been more than 30 days since they last connected, they won't work without getting notification from the TiVo servers that they have a current subscription.

Due to a policy change from a couple of years ago, any Series 1, 2, or 3 platform TiVos without a current subscription can no longer be subscribed ever again by anyone.

So, sad to say, you probably have a collection of parts donors.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"I know that TiVo boxes have been hacked to do what I would want it to do."

Chances are you have misunderstood something you saw somewhere.

Some of the earliest of the Series 1 units could still record manually without a subscription (but without guide data all the recordings don't have titles to indicate what you recorded), but that's it.


----------



## Dan Lewis (Sep 8, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> You are not going to find what you are looking for on these forums. Plus anyone spending even 5 minutes of their time trying to write an alternative operating system for a Series 2 or to hack a Series 2's software is nuts.
> 
> If you want a functioning OTA DVR buy one, there are plenty of options some of them are pretty cheap including used, various non-TiVo DVRs, and the current Roamio OTA still being sold new with lifetime service.


Wrong again! Lol. I already HAVE found what I was looking for! Lol.
Seek therapy. Stop being such a stinking killjoy. 
Offer hope if anything, not discouragement! We have more than enough of that crap already!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan Lewis said:


> Wrong again! Lol. I already HAVE found what I was looking for! Lol.
> Seek therapy. Stop being such a stinking killjoy.
> Offer hope if anything, not discouragement! We have more than enough of that crap already!


Great. Good luck getting the help you need.


----------

